# Anyone got pics of homemade VIV DECOR?



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Heres a pic of the shelf i made for my corn Montana. It used to be a plant stand that held a plant pot. I cut the bottom of and flipped it over. my snake loves to lie up there or curl under it were its water bowl is. 












Anyone else make their own Viv decorations?


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Another Pic . . .


----------



## Lowenna (Feb 6, 2007)

oh wow how cute is that! its brilliant


----------



## pokerplayer (Jul 22, 2007)

excellent idea there.
the snake seems to love it


----------



## Roysy (Jun 9, 2007)

*Like it!*

I like that - gives me ideas on how to make a bridge using lolly sticks! Probably wouldn't take the weight of my beardie but my leo would love it!:no1:
Roy


----------



## fluffy the corn (Aug 24, 2007)

That looks very cool seems to be enjoying it


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Un-finished:


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Wow! cool!
i have some stuff like htat, but do i need to bake it? it hasnt been in a petshop. And hasnt ever been in contact with a reptile (unless by chance a wild lizard or something touched it but i doubt it.


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

Anthony said:


> Un-finished:





There well smart im guna have a go at sumet like that any help ?


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

CWD said:


> There well smart im guna have a go at sumet like that any help ?


Thanks, there abit tatty tbh but they'll do : victory:

Well the top two are those guniea pig igloo (sp?) things in half then coverd in groute then with cana coco (safe compost/mud) put on top and stuck some plastic leaves in and left it to dry. 
The bottom two are just old hides coverd in expanding foam and left to dry, there unfinished as of yet but am going to cover them with something and possibly put leaves etc in them.


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

Fluffy's ladder and tube, the ladder has been trimmed to fit into Dave's RUB and I made some coconut hides and Dave's out grown


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Love the ladder ! :grin1:


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

My boyfriend made the "rocks" in this cage;








I love it, its really interesting to look at. Im rubbish at decorating cages, so Im glad to have him


----------

